# Do clowns scare you?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It's almost Halloween! Do clowns scare you? They're having an infestation in France: "On Saturday, police in Agde arrested 14 teenagers who were dressed as clowns wielding pistols, knives and baseballs bats. In Montpellier, a man in a clown costume was arrested after beating another man with an iron bar. And in Bethune, in the north of France, a 19-year-old was sentenced to a suspended jail term for threatening passers-by while dressed as a clown."


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Perhaps they're influenced by that film where a psychotic member of an equally psychotic family goes about his business wearing botched whiteface. Can't remember the name of it - I think it was set in the Southern States and either directed or produced by some bloke from a heavy metal band.

I'm hoping all this has nothing to do with Cesar Romero.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

I want to say no, but I'm afraid that I probably am scared of clowns.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm not, though I can see why others might be.
Clowns were intended to be funny...


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Unless they're the kind that travel through the sewer tunnels and take the form of whatever the child is most afraid of to feed on them, not really. Though I might find heavyset clowns a bit unnerving due to John Wayne Gacy, but I don't think I've ever seen in person.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

For a good Halloween scare (and for Trazom): (the book, haven't seen the movie)


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

The movie did scare me, but I saw it when I was very young because my wonderful babysitter took me seriously when I said no horror films could scare me. Although thinking about the scene where Belch says "I'm down here, Henry" and slides out from under his bed as a corpse still creeps me out to this day. Still, the movie is awful in every way compared to the book. In fact, it's the one of the few books by Stephen King I've read twice I did find it that good and surprisingly deep in some ways. The scariest Stephen King story for me, however, will always be Pet Sematary.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The gentle *Pierrot figure* is hundreds of years old and here he´s been giving shows for children since June, 1800, having his own house at the "Bakken", an antique amusement park situated in the Dyrehaven forest.
http://www.realshowtime.com/bakkens-pjerrot/









A fragile, melancholic appearance is also characterizing Watteau´s Pierrot (~1719)








Nothing scary about that, as opposed to the red-haired monsters variety 
(Or Ronald MacDonald ).


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

After you've seen your teenage daughters early attempts at applying makup...no


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

KenOC said:


> I "On Saturday, police in Agde arrested 14 teenagers who were dressed as clowns wielding pistols, knives and baseballs bats.


Apparently, they were all making their getaway in the same vehicle.

Pagliacci, anyone?
What could be scarier than a stage full of murderous and manically depressed clowns?


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

it depends. Some clowns are scarier than others.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

No. Clowns do not scare me. They *irritate* me. As Moonlight Sonata says above, clowns were intended to be funny. But usually they aren't. Why is someone wearing a red nose supposed to be funny? It really annoys me - on the truly terrible British Red Nose Day, the annual charity event, I feel like screaming. From frustration, not fear.

Particularly exasperating are those news items praising a priest or church minister who's decided to try and draw younger people into his congregation by clowning in services, rather than preaching. There's never any follow-up to these stories, so I suspect that it doesn't work...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

When I was a kid, no. Now as a mature adult (debatable), they appear to be much more sinister.

I'm like Kramer on Seinfeld. Keep them away from me!!!! 

By the way, if they ever attack, I ALWAYS carry protection...


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

No. They don't scare me. But then again, I'm not scared of anything in life. Well, I do have one fear (and I'm deadly serious about this) and that's doctors/hospitals/etc.
Anyway, I once got talking to this guy at a party. He asked what my job was. Then he told me his own occupation:
_"I'm a retired clown but a full time funny person"._
He was as hilarious as you might expect.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> It really annoys me - on the truly terrible British Red Nose Day, the annual charity event, I feel like screaming. From frustration, not fear.


Yes. All that_ "Look! Even my car has a red nose! Hahaha guffaw chortle to the nth degree etc"_

B******s


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

In person, some of the more garish clowns do raise alarm signals, which seem to augment the 'disguised' element of the Suspicious Person Index. This cannot be a good thing, for either me or the clown.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Ledger's R.I.P. "Joker" was/is incredible. However, I usually prefer the more subtle faces, such as...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

marinasabina said:


> it depends. Some clowns are scarier than others.


There we go with "it depends" again. Well done, m.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

KenOC said:


> It's almost Halloween! Do clowns scare you? They're having an infestation in France: "On Saturday, *police in Agde arrested 14 teenagers who were dressed as clowns wielding pistols, knives and baseballs bats. *In Montpellier, a man in a clown costume was arrested after beating another man with an iron bar. And in Bethune, in the north of France, a 19-year-old was sentenced to a suspended jail term for threatening passers-by while dressed as a clown."


And how could I forget...


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> There we go with "it depends" again. Well done, m.


More lazy writing...

I first met a clown in the mall at age 5. *One thing led to another, and yadda yadda yadda.* I ran screaming out to the parking lot.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

No, humans do!

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

marinasabina said:


> More lazy writing...
> 
> I first met a clown in the mall at age 5. *One thing led to another, and yadda yadda yadda.* I ran screaming out to the parking lot.


Maybe that was "Bad Santa".


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I can't post a pic because my computer crashed and I'm on an iPad which is horrible for trying to post pics but...

... The TV show "American Horror Story" has outdone itself with the creepiest clown ever "Twisty The Clown." It makes the clown from Stephen King's *"It"* look like a Disney cartoon character.

But no, clowns have never scared me. Certain dolls on the other hand...

V


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ptr said:


> No, humans do!
> 
> /ptr


Well who do you think clowns are?? Only a HUMAN can make a clown terrifying!!!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Sign of the times: I first read this movie title as "I T" (as in Information Technology).



KenOC said:


> For a good Halloween scare (and for Trazom): (the book, haven't seen the movie)


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

'Vesti la giubba' with too many sobs can be fairly terrifying! :devil:


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Couac Addict said:


> Apparently, they were all making their getaway in the same vehicle.


But the doors fell off. Water squirted out of the radiator then the wheels flew off....


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Be afraid, be very afraid 
View attachment 54467


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> 'Vesti la giubba' with too many sobs can be fairly terrifying! :devil:


Nah! After seeing many productions, one realizes he's just clowning around.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Varick said:


> ... The TV show "American Horror Story" has outdone itself with the creepiest clown ever "Twisty The Clown." It makes the clown from Stephen King's *"It"* look like a Disney cartoon character.
> V


Hmm. The scariest thing about that show is how bad it can sometimes get. Like last season, where they changed direction with each episode and couldn't quite figure out what to do with the remaining characters and subplots. I'll probably watch this season just for Jessica Lange, but that's about it.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

mirepoix said:


> No. They don't scare me. But then again, I'm not scared of anything in life. Well, I do have one fear (and I'm deadly serious about this) and that's doctors/hospitals/etc.


Paging Dr. Patch Adams...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It's getting worse. This could get out of hand! From the BBC: "France Halloween: Town bans clowns after assaults." http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-29846291


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

*Jeepers!*

Nobody reply to the previous post! ONE of those pictures is bad enough without duplicates!


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Twisty The Clown from "American Horror Story."

[New Computer is up and running - Thank god]

V


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Better shot

V


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Varick said:


> View attachment 54840
> 
> 
> Better shot
> ...


Looks like Jack Nicholson after an all night bender.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Looks like Jack Nicholson after an all night bender.


I was going to say Tony Blair but Jack's better.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah. Jack's a regular joker!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> I was going to say Tony Blair but Jack's better.


No, Tony Blair's better! :lol:


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Varick said:


> View attachment 54840
> 
> 
> Better shot
> ...


Yea this guy is an amazing character. Probably one of my favorite ever.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Dustin said:


> Yea this guy is an amazing character. Probably one of my favorite ever.


What's your opinion of the new season so far?

You don't have to answer this question if you don't want to, but if you by chance ever happen to look through this thread ever again, I would appreciate your opinion.


----------

